# Re: IELTS requirements for an accountant



## moondeep.joshi (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: IELTS requirements for an accountant*

Hey guys,
I am just bit confused about the IELTS requirements for GSM or EOI and is that only academic or we can sit for general test also. Pls if someone can give me right way. Thanks you.


----------



## moondeep.joshi (Jun 28, 2012)

moondeep.joshi said:


> Hey guys,
> I am just bit confused about the IELTS requirements for GSM or EOI and is that only academic or we can sit for general test also. Pls if someone can give me right way. Thanks you.


Hey guys can anyone Give me the solution of my above query please. Thanks


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

As far as i concern, accountant has to sit for academic with band 7 above.


----------



## charlie123 (Jul 1, 2012)

For accounting degree assessment: 7 bands in Academic

But for sake of getting points for IELTS result: you can take academic or general.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

hmm...but the academic result will take the precedence, don't you think?


----------



## charlie123 (Jul 1, 2012)

nemesis said:


> hmm...but the academic result will take the precedence, don't you think?


Well, get 7 bands in academic and it can be used for skill assessment as well as visa.


----------



## timmituyi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello All,

Please i am new on this forum but would like to know if academic or general is sufficient to apply for GSM and also get my skills assessed as a system analyst?

Many thanks.


----------



## charlie123 (Jul 1, 2012)

timmituyi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please i am new on this forum but would like to know if academic or general is sufficient to apply for GSM and also get my skills assessed as a system analyst?
> 
> Many thanks.


For System Anlayst 261112, immi sites says ACS to be the assessing body. Go to their website, check a pdf called applicants checklist-skills assessment. It says you dont need IELTS. Or better way would be to call them to confirm it.


----------



## moondeep.joshi (Jun 28, 2012)

charlie123 said:


> Well, get 7 bands in academic and it can be used for skill assessment as well as visa.


Thanks everyone&#8230; CPA & IPA website shows we need atleast 6 band each in academic or general. But for GSM we hav to sit only for the a academic and need to get 7 band each or at least have SMIPA Skilled migration internship program accounting. I think it's all clear&#8230; am I right&#8230;?or something else we can do about dat.. Pls Rply if anyone can. Thanks


----------



## timmituyi (Jul 2, 2012)

Many thanks Charlie 123,

That means i can be assessing my skills & certificate as it takes about 12 weeks to get a feeback from ACS while waiting to write my general IELTS exam.

I will also want to know if i will be mandated to fill in the results from my IELTS on EOI or i can just apply for the EOI and when the result for my IELTS which i understand i should score 7 points each on all is out then i can update.

I will appreciate it if anyone can respond to my concerns as i am applying for skilled independent and i dont want to make mistakes so as not to be rejected.

Thanks once again.



charlie123 said:


> For System Anlayst 261112, immi sites says ACS to be the assessing body. Go to their website, check a pdf called applicants checklist-skills assessment. It says you dont need IELTS. Or better way would be to call them to confirm it.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

It very much depends to the skill assessment body whether they required you to submit academic or general english. The minimum english shall be competance in general but if your profession requires academic english then it's compulsory to take that and with sufficient band.
Even you get a good score in general english, the skill assessment body might require to sit another academic test on this. Hopefully i'm wrong.


----------



## eldoissac (Jun 26, 2012)

@timmituyi

Well, you can apply for skills assessment and then write IELTS but you must have completed IELTS before you submit a complete EOI. You need the scores to be entered while submitting an EOI. 

For further info, you can refer faqs on skillselect website.


----------



## mcquestion (Nov 1, 2011)

*my route to be a cpa*

I was a CPA in USA since 1990. I got here Nov 2011 and applied CPAAustralia. Finally they accepted my degree and my prof experience and I still am required to take 6 courses to be a CPA here. They cost $650 each or so PLUS a $250 fee for each course test. Now to have gotten as far as I have was like moving mountains. These 6 courses are not going to hurt me to take but . I'm just saying, great revenue racket for CPAAustralia. I got here on a partner Visa and that took 4 months to process and I was in the USA when they processed it. I had been here a year before that on visitor visa which ran out so back to the USA and lodged from there. Lots of paperwork but well worth it. I love it here- Townsville, eternal tropics
Hope this helps. Sharon McQuestion


----------



## d3javu96 (Jul 19, 2012)

I used general iets to get my pr, that was last year. Now i am doing cpa to get an office job. Good luck


----------



## eldoissac (Jun 26, 2012)

@sparkle6,

If you have enough points, go ahead with EOI. PR has a lot of benefits compared to an employer sponsored visa.


----------



## Kenlky (Jun 25, 2013)

With ielts of 6, you should get a suitable assessment for an accountant. Ielts 7 is only for you to apply for permanent residence (885 i think)

please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Kenlky (Jun 25, 2013)

With ielts of 6, you should get a suitable assessment for an accountant. Ielts 7 is only for you to apply for permanent residence (885 i think), doesn't mean that you are not suitable for your nominated skilled occupation

please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## charlie123 (Jul 1, 2012)

@kenlky 885 no longer exists. For accountants to get their degree assessed need at least 7 bands in each section of IELTS and that too in academic exam.

If students get 6 bands each, they can do professional year course and use that certificate to apply for degree assessment. In that case, you won't need 7 bands each.

Although, it must be noted that 6 bands each qualifies a student for temporary residency (if that class still exists under GSM)


----------



## Kenlky (Jun 25, 2013)

I think you will get a "suitable skill assessment for nominated occupation" with IELTS 6? It should say you will need 7 only if you want to apply for PR?

Therefore, with subclass 189 or subclasss 190, a certificate of skill assessmet for temporary residency is sufficient? 

Since CPA or ICAA only does assessment for temp & PR visa?


----------

